# Stub generieren (WSDL=Axis1.4) (WSDL2JAVA=Axis2)



## Guest (19. Jan 2009)

Hallo Community

Habe folgendes Problem

habe untenstehendes WSDL und möchte einen Stub generieren um auf den Webservice zuzugreifen.
Das versuche ich mit Axis2, weil ich glaub ich, damit am besten zurechtkomme.

Auf Console rufe ich folgende kommandozeile auf:


```
%AXIS2_HOME%/bin/WSDL2Java -uri x.wsdl -p stub -d adb -S .
```

Nur leider klappts nicht; ich krieg ne menge Fehlermeldungen.

Kann mir jemand von Euch Webservice-Profis sagen was ich falsch mache?

Schönen Gruss ;-)




```
<wsdl:definitions targetNamespace="urn:Xinco">
−
<!--
WSDL created by Apache Axis version: 1.4
Built on Apr 22, 2006 (06:55:48 PDT)
-->
−
<wsdl:types>
−
<schema targetNamespace="http://core.xinco.bluecubs.com">
<import namespace="http://add.xinco.bluecubs.com"/>
<import namespace="http://xml.apache.org/xml-soap"/>
<import namespace="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"/>
−
<complexType name="XincoVersion">
−
<sequence>
<element name="version_high" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="version_low" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="version_mid" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="version_postfix" nillable="true" type="xsd:string"/>
</sequence>
</complexType>
−
<complexType name="XincoCoreUser">
−
<sequence>
<element name="change" type="xsd:boolean"/>
<element name="changerID" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="email" nillable="true" type="xsd:string"/>
<element name="firstname" nillable="true" type="xsd:string"/>
<element name="id" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="name" nillable="true" type="xsd:string"/>
<element name="reason" nillable="true" type="xsd:string"/>
<element name="status_number" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="username" nillable="true" type="xsd:string"/>
<element name="userpassword" nillable="true" type="xsd:string"/>
<element name="writeGroups" type="xsd:boolean"/>
<element name="xinco_core_groups" nillable="true" type="apachesoap:Vector"/>
</sequence>
</complexType>
−
<complexType name="XincoCoreLanguage">
−
<sequence>
<element name="designation" nillable="true" type="xsd:string"/>
<element name="changerID" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="id" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="sign" nillable="true" type="xsd:string"/>
</sequence>
</complexType>
−
<complexType name="XincoCoreNode">
−
<sequence>
<element name="designation" nillable="true" type="xsd:string"/>
<element name="changerID" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="xinco_core_acl" nillable="true" type="apachesoap:Vector"/>
<element name="xinco_core_data" nillable="true" type="apachesoap:Vector"/>
<element name="xinco_core_language" nillable="true" type="tns1:XincoCoreLanguage"/>
<element name="xinco_core_node_id" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="xinco_core_nodes" nillable="true" type="apachesoap:Vector"/>
<element name="id" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="status_number" type="xsd:int"/>
</sequence>
</complexType>
−
<complexType name="XincoCoreDataType">
−
<sequence>
<element name="designation" nillable="true" type="xsd:string"/>
<element name="id" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="changerID" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="description" nillable="true" type="xsd:string"/>
<element name="xinco_core_data_type_attributes" nillable="true" type="apachesoap:Vector"/>
</sequence>
</complexType>
−
<complexType name="XincoCoreData">
−
<sequence>
<element name="designation" nillable="true" type="xsd:string"/>
<element name="xinco_core_acl" nillable="true" type="apachesoap:Vector"/>
<element name="changerID" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="xinco_core_data_type" nillable="true" type="tns1:XincoCoreDataType"/>
<element name="xinco_core_language" nillable="true" type="tns1:XincoCoreLanguage"/>
<element name="xinco_core_node_id" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="id" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="status_number" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="xinco_add_attributes" nillable="true" type="apachesoap:Vector"/>
<element name="xinco_core_logs" nillable="true" type="apachesoap:Vector"/>
</sequence>
</complexType>
−
<complexType name="XincoCoreACE">
−
<sequence>
<element name="admin_permission" type="xsd:boolean"/>
<element name="changerID" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="execute_permission" type="xsd:boolean"/>
<element name="xinco_core_data_id" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="xinco_core_group_id" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="xinco_core_node_id" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="xinco_core_user_id" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="id" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="read_permission" type="xsd:boolean"/>
<element name="write_permission" type="xsd:boolean"/>
</sequence>
</complexType>
−
<complexType name="XincoCoreLog">
−
<sequence>
<element name="id" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="op_code" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="changerID" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="op_datetime" nillable="true" type="xsd:dateTime"/>
<element name="op_description" nillable="true" type="xsd:string"/>
<element name="version" nillable="true" type="tns1:XincoVersion"/>
<element name="xinco_core_data_id" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="xinco_core_user_id" type="xsd:int"/>
</sequence>
</complexType>
−
<complexType name="XincoCoreGroup">
−
<sequence>
<element name="designation" nillable="true" type="xsd:string"/>
<element name="changerID" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="id" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="status_number" type="xsd:int"/>
</sequence>
</complexType>
−
<complexType name="XincoCoreDataTypeAttribute">
−
<sequence>
<element name="designation" nillable="true" type="xsd:string"/>
<element name="changerID" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="attribute_id" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="data_type" nillable="true" type="xsd:string"/>
<element name="size" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="xinco_core_data_type_id" type="xsd:int"/>
</sequence>
</complexType>
</schema>
−
<schema targetNamespace="http://xml.apache.org/xml-soap">
<import namespace="http://add.xinco.bluecubs.com"/>
<import namespace="http://core.xinco.bluecubs.com"/>
<import namespace="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"/>
−
<complexType name="Vector">
−
<sequence>
<element maxOccurs="unbounded" minOccurs="0" name="item" type="xsd:anyType"/>
</sequence>
</complexType>
</schema>
−
<schema targetNamespace="http://add.xinco.bluecubs.com">
<import namespace="http://xml.apache.org/xml-soap"/>
<import namespace="http://core.xinco.bluecubs.com"/>
<import namespace="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"/>
−
<complexType name="XincoAddAttribute">
−
<sequence>
<element name="attrib_datetime" nillable="true" type="xsd:dateTime"/>
<element name="attrib_double" type="xsd:double"/>
<element name="attrib_int" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="attrib_text" nillable="true" type="xsd:string"/>
<element name="attrib_unsignedint" type="xsd:long"/>
<element name="attrib_varchar" nillable="true" type="xsd:string"/>
<element name="attribute_id" type="xsd:int"/>
<element name="xinco_core_data_id" type="xsd:int"/>
</sequence>
</complexType>
</schema>
</wsdl:types>
−
<wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreACERequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreACE"/>
<wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="getXincoCoreDataRequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreData"/>
<wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="doXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse">
<wsdl:part name="doXincoCoreDataCheckoutReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreData"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordRequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="xsd:string"/>
<wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
<wsdl:part name="in2" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreDataRequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreData"/>
<wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="findXincoCoreNodesRequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="xsd:string"/>
<wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreLanguage"/>
<wsdl:part name="in2" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="uploadXincoCoreDataRequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreData"/>
<wsdl:part name="in1" type="soapenc:base64Binary"/>
<wsdl:part name="in2" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="getXincoServerVersionResponse">
<wsdl:part name="getXincoServerVersionReturn" type="tns1:XincoVersion"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreGroupResponse">
<wsdl:part name="setXincoCoreGroupReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreGroup"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreLogResponse">
<wsdl:part name="setXincoCoreLogReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreLog"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreLogRequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreLog"/>
<wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="getXincoCoreNodeRequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreNode"/>
<wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="findXincoCoreNodesResponse">
<wsdl:part name="findXincoCoreNodesReturn" type="apachesoap:Vector"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="getAllXincoCoreGroupsRequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="getAllXincoCoreLanguagesResponse">
<wsdl:part name="getAllXincoCoreLanguagesReturn" type="apachesoap:Vector"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordResponse">
<wsdl:part name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordReturn" type="xsd:boolean"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="findXincoCoreDataRequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="xsd:string"/>
<wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreLanguage"/>
<wsdl:part name="in2" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeRequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreDataTypeAttribute"/>
<wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="uploadXincoCoreDataResponse">
<wsdl:part name="uploadXincoCoreDataReturn" type="xsd:int"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreACEResponse">
<wsdl:part name="setXincoCoreACEReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreACE"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreNodeRequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreNode"/>
<wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="removeXincoCoreACEResponse">
<wsdl:part name="removeXincoCoreACEReturn" type="xsd:boolean"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="doXincoCoreDataCheckinRequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreData"/>
<wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse">
<wsdl:part name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreData"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="getXincoCoreDataResponse">
<wsdl:part name="getXincoCoreDataReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreData"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeResponse">
<wsdl:part name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreDataTypeAttribute"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreData"/>
<wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreNodeResponse">
<wsdl:part name="setXincoCoreNodeReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreNode"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypesRequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
<wsdl:message name="getXincoServerVersionRequest">

   </wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreUserResponse">
<wsdl:part name="setXincoCoreUserReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="downloadXincoCoreDataResponse">
<wsdl:part name="downloadXincoCoreDataReturn" type="soapenc:base64Binary"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreDataResponse">
<wsdl:part name="setXincoCoreDataReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreData"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreLanguageResponse">
<wsdl:part name="setXincoCoreLanguageReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreLanguage"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="getAllXincoCoreLanguagesRequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="getCurrentXincoCoreUserRequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="xsd:string"/>
<wsdl:part name="in1" type="xsd:string"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="getXincoAddAttributeRequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns2:XincoAddAttribute"/>
<wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypesResponse">
<wsdl:part name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypesReturn" type="apachesoap:Vector"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="getAllXincoCoreGroupsResponse">
<wsdl:part name="getAllXincoCoreGroupsReturn" type="apachesoap:Vector"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="findXincoCoreDataResponse">
<wsdl:part name="findXincoCoreDataReturn" type="apachesoap:Vector"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreLanguageRequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreLanguage"/>
<wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="downloadXincoCoreDataRequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreData"/>
<wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="getCurrentXincoCoreUserResponse">
<wsdl:part name="getCurrentXincoCoreUserReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="doXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreData"/>
<wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="doXincoCoreDataCheckinResponse">
<wsdl:part name="doXincoCoreDataCheckinReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreData"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="getXincoCoreNodeResponse">
<wsdl:part name="getXincoCoreNodeReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreNode"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="getXincoAddAttributeResponse">
<wsdl:part name="getXincoAddAttributeReturn" type="tns2:XincoAddAttribute"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="removeXincoCoreACERequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreACE"/>
<wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreGroupRequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreGroup"/>
<wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreUserRequest">
<wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
<wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser"/>
</wsdl:message>
−
<wsdl:portType name="Xinco">
−
<wsdl:operation name="getXincoServerVersion">
<wsdl:input message="impl:getXincoServerVersionRequest" name="getXincoServerVersionRequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:getXincoServerVersionResponse" name="getXincoServerVersionResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="getCurrentXincoCoreUser" parameterOrder="in0 in1">
<wsdl:input message="impl:getCurrentXincoCoreUserRequest" name="getCurrentXincoCoreUserRequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:getCurrentXincoCoreUserResponse" name="getCurrentXincoCoreUserResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="getAllXincoCoreGroups" parameterOrder="in0">
<wsdl:input message="impl:getAllXincoCoreGroupsRequest" name="getAllXincoCoreGroupsRequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:getAllXincoCoreGroupsResponse" name="getAllXincoCoreGroupsResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="getAllXincoCoreLanguages" parameterOrder="in0">
<wsdl:input message="impl:getAllXincoCoreLanguagesRequest" name="getAllXincoCoreLanguagesRequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:getAllXincoCoreLanguagesResponse" name="getAllXincoCoreLanguagesResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypes" parameterOrder="in0">
<wsdl:input message="impl:getAllXincoCoreDataTypesRequest" name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypesRequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:getAllXincoCoreDataTypesResponse" name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypesResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="getXincoCoreNode" parameterOrder="in0 in1">
<wsdl:input message="impl:getXincoCoreNodeRequest" name="getXincoCoreNodeRequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:getXincoCoreNodeResponse" name="getXincoCoreNodeResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="getXincoCoreData" parameterOrder="in0 in1">
<wsdl:input message="impl:getXincoCoreDataRequest" name="getXincoCoreDataRequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:getXincoCoreDataResponse" name="getXincoCoreDataResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="doXincoCoreDataCheckout" parameterOrder="in0 in1">
<wsdl:input message="impl:doXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest" name="doXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:doXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse" name="doXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckout" parameterOrder="in0 in1">
<wsdl:input message="impl:undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest" name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse" name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="doXincoCoreDataCheckin" parameterOrder="in0 in1">
<wsdl:input message="impl:doXincoCoreDataCheckinRequest" name="doXincoCoreDataCheckinRequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:doXincoCoreDataCheckinResponse" name="doXincoCoreDataCheckinResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="downloadXincoCoreData" parameterOrder="in0 in1">
<wsdl:input message="impl:downloadXincoCoreDataRequest" name="downloadXincoCoreDataRequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:downloadXincoCoreDataResponse" name="downloadXincoCoreDataResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="uploadXincoCoreData" parameterOrder="in0 in1 in2">
<wsdl:input message="impl:uploadXincoCoreDataRequest" name="uploadXincoCoreDataRequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:uploadXincoCoreDataResponse" name="uploadXincoCoreDataResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="findXincoCoreNodes" parameterOrder="in0 in1 in2">
<wsdl:input message="impl:findXincoCoreNodesRequest" name="findXincoCoreNodesRequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:findXincoCoreNodesResponse" name="findXincoCoreNodesResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="findXincoCoreData" parameterOrder="in0 in1 in2">
<wsdl:input message="impl:findXincoCoreDataRequest" name="findXincoCoreDataRequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:findXincoCoreDataResponse" name="findXincoCoreDataResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreNode" parameterOrder="in0 in1">
<wsdl:input message="impl:setXincoCoreNodeRequest" name="setXincoCoreNodeRequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:setXincoCoreNodeResponse" name="setXincoCoreNodeResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreData" parameterOrder="in0 in1">
<wsdl:input message="impl:setXincoCoreDataRequest" name="setXincoCoreDataRequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:setXincoCoreDataResponse" name="setXincoCoreDataResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreACE" parameterOrder="in0 in1">
<wsdl:input message="impl:setXincoCoreACERequest" name="setXincoCoreACERequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:setXincoCoreACEResponse" name="setXincoCoreACEResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="removeXincoCoreACE" parameterOrder="in0 in1">
<wsdl:input message="impl:removeXincoCoreACERequest" name="removeXincoCoreACERequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:removeXincoCoreACEResponse" name="removeXincoCoreACEResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreLog" parameterOrder="in0 in1">
<wsdl:input message="impl:setXincoCoreLogRequest" name="setXincoCoreLogRequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:setXincoCoreLogResponse" name="setXincoCoreLogResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreUser" parameterOrder="in0 in1">
<wsdl:input message="impl:setXincoCoreUserRequest" name="setXincoCoreUserRequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:setXincoCoreUserResponse" name="setXincoCoreUserResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreGroup" parameterOrder="in0 in1">
<wsdl:input message="impl:setXincoCoreGroupRequest" name="setXincoCoreGroupRequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:setXincoCoreGroupResponse" name="setXincoCoreGroupResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreLanguage" parameterOrder="in0 in1">
<wsdl:input message="impl:setXincoCoreLanguageRequest" name="setXincoCoreLanguageRequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:setXincoCoreLanguageResponse" name="setXincoCoreLanguageResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttribute" parameterOrder="in0 in1">
<wsdl:input message="impl:getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeRequest" name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeRequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeResponse" name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="getXincoAddAttribute" parameterOrder="in0 in1">
<wsdl:input message="impl:getXincoAddAttributeRequest" name="getXincoAddAttributeRequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:getXincoAddAttributeResponse" name="getXincoAddAttributeResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPassword" parameterOrder="in0 in1 in2">
<wsdl:input message="impl:checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordRequest" name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordRequest"/>
<wsdl:output message="impl:checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordResponse" name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordResponse"/>
</wsdl:operation>
</wsdl:portType>
−
<wsdl:binding name="XincoSoapBinding" type="impl:Xinco">
<wsdlsoap:binding style="rpc" transport="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/http"/>
−
<wsdl:operation name="getXincoServerVersion">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="getXincoServerVersionRequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="getXincoServerVersionResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="getCurrentXincoCoreUser">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="getCurrentXincoCoreUserRequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="getCurrentXincoCoreUserResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="getAllXincoCoreGroups">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="getAllXincoCoreGroupsRequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="getAllXincoCoreGroupsResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="getAllXincoCoreLanguages">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="getAllXincoCoreLanguagesRequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="getAllXincoCoreLanguagesResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypes">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypesRequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypesResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="getXincoCoreNode">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="getXincoCoreNodeRequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="getXincoCoreNodeResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="getXincoCoreData">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="getXincoCoreDataRequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="getXincoCoreDataResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="doXincoCoreDataCheckout">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="doXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="doXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckout">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="doXincoCoreDataCheckin">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="doXincoCoreDataCheckinRequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="doXincoCoreDataCheckinResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="downloadXincoCoreData">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="downloadXincoCoreDataRequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="downloadXincoCoreDataResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="uploadXincoCoreData">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="uploadXincoCoreDataRequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="uploadXincoCoreDataResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="findXincoCoreNodes">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="findXincoCoreNodesRequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="findXincoCoreNodesResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="findXincoCoreData">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="findXincoCoreDataRequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="findXincoCoreDataResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreNode">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="setXincoCoreNodeRequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="setXincoCoreNodeResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreData">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="setXincoCoreDataRequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="setXincoCoreDataResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreACE">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="setXincoCoreACERequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="setXincoCoreACEResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="removeXincoCoreACE">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="removeXincoCoreACERequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="removeXincoCoreACEResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreLog">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="setXincoCoreLogRequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="setXincoCoreLogResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreUser">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="setXincoCoreUserRequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="setXincoCoreUserResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreGroup">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="setXincoCoreGroupRequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="setXincoCoreGroupResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreLanguage">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="setXincoCoreLanguageRequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="setXincoCoreLanguageResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttribute">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeRequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="getXincoAddAttribute">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="getXincoAddAttributeRequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="getXincoAddAttributeResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
−
<wsdl:operation name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPassword">
<wsdlsoap:operation soapAction=""/>
−
<wsdl:input name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordRequest">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:input>
−
<wsdl:output name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordResponse">
<wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded"/>
</wsdl:output>
</wsdl:operation>
</wsdl:binding>
−
<wsdl:service name="XincoService">
−
<wsdl:port binding="impl:XincoSoapBinding" name="Xinco">
<wsdlsoap:address location="http://localhost:8080/xinco/services/Xinco"/>
</wsdl:port>
</wsdl:service>
</wsdl:definitions>
```
[/code]


----------



## Ebenius (19. Jan 2009)

Für alle, die -- wie ich -- ein bisschen probieren möchten: Hier schon mal der Source-Code, als valides XML! 
	
	
	
	





```
<wsdl:definitions targetNamespace="urn:Xinco">
  <!--
    WSDL created by Apache Axis version: 1.4 Built on Apr 22, 2006
    (06:55:48 PDT)
  -->
  <wsdl:types>
    <schema targetNamespace="http://core.xinco.bluecubs.com">
      <import namespace="http://add.xinco.bluecubs.com" />
      <import namespace="http://xml.apache.org/xml-soap" />
      <import namespace="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" />
      <complexType name="XincoVersion">
        <sequence>
          <element name="version_high" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="version_low" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="version_mid" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="version_postfix" nillable="true" type="xsd:string" />
        </sequence>
      </complexType>
      <complexType name="XincoCoreUser">
        <sequence>
          <element name="change" type="xsd:boolean" />
          <element name="changerID" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="email" nillable="true" type="xsd:string" />
          <element name="firstname" nillable="true" type="xsd:string" />
          <element name="id" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="name" nillable="true" type="xsd:string" />
          <element name="reason" nillable="true" type="xsd:string" />
          <element name="status_number" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="username" nillable="true" type="xsd:string" />
          <element name="userpassword" nillable="true" type="xsd:string" />
          <element name="writeGroups" type="xsd:boolean" />
          <element name="xinco_core_groups" nillable="true"
            type="apachesoap:Vector" />
        </sequence>
      </complexType>
      <complexType name="XincoCoreLanguage">
        <sequence>
          <element name="designation" nillable="true" type="xsd:string" />
          <element name="changerID" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="id" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="sign" nillable="true" type="xsd:string" />
        </sequence>
      </complexType>
      <complexType name="XincoCoreNode">
        <sequence>
          <element name="designation" nillable="true" type="xsd:string" />
          <element name="changerID" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="xinco_core_acl" nillable="true"
            type="apachesoap:Vector" />
          <element name="xinco_core_data" nillable="true"
            type="apachesoap:Vector" />
          <element name="xinco_core_language" nillable="true"
            type="tns1:XincoCoreLanguage" />
          <element name="xinco_core_node_id" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="xinco_core_nodes" nillable="true"
            type="apachesoap:Vector" />
          <element name="id" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="status_number" type="xsd:int" />
        </sequence>
      </complexType>
      <complexType name="XincoCoreDataType">
        <sequence>
          <element name="designation" nillable="true" type="xsd:string" />
          <element name="id" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="changerID" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="description" nillable="true" type="xsd:string" />
          <element name="xinco_core_data_type_attributes"
            nillable="true" type="apachesoap:Vector" />
        </sequence>
      </complexType>
      <complexType name="XincoCoreData">
        <sequence>
          <element name="designation" nillable="true" type="xsd:string" />
          <element name="xinco_core_acl" nillable="true"
            type="apachesoap:Vector" />
          <element name="changerID" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="xinco_core_data_type" nillable="true"
            type="tns1:XincoCoreDataType" />
          <element name="xinco_core_language" nillable="true"
            type="tns1:XincoCoreLanguage" />
          <element name="xinco_core_node_id" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="id" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="status_number" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="xinco_add_attributes" nillable="true"
            type="apachesoap:Vector" />
          <element name="xinco_core_logs" nillable="true"
            type="apachesoap:Vector" />
        </sequence>
      </complexType>
      <complexType name="XincoCoreACE">
        <sequence>
          <element name="admin_permission" type="xsd:boolean" />
          <element name="changerID" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="execute_permission" type="xsd:boolean" />
          <element name="xinco_core_data_id" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="xinco_core_group_id" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="xinco_core_node_id" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="xinco_core_user_id" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="id" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="read_permission" type="xsd:boolean" />
          <element name="write_permission" type="xsd:boolean" />
        </sequence>
      </complexType>
      <complexType name="XincoCoreLog">
        <sequence>
          <element name="id" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="op_code" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="changerID" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="op_datetime" nillable="true" type="xsd:dateTime" />
          <element name="op_description" nillable="true" type="xsd:string" />
          <element name="version" nillable="true" type="tns1:XincoVersion" />
          <element name="xinco_core_data_id" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="xinco_core_user_id" type="xsd:int" />
        </sequence>
      </complexType>
      <complexType name="XincoCoreGroup">
        <sequence>
          <element name="designation" nillable="true" type="xsd:string" />
          <element name="changerID" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="id" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="status_number" type="xsd:int" />
        </sequence>
      </complexType>
      <complexType name="XincoCoreDataTypeAttribute">
        <sequence>
          <element name="designation" nillable="true" type="xsd:string" />
          <element name="changerID" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="attribute_id" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="data_type" nillable="true" type="xsd:string" />
          <element name="size" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="xinco_core_data_type_id" type="xsd:int" />
        </sequence>
      </complexType>
    </schema>
    <schema targetNamespace="http://xml.apache.org/xml-soap">
      <import namespace="http://add.xinco.bluecubs.com" />
      <import namespace="http://core.xinco.bluecubs.com" />
      <import namespace="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" />
      <complexType name="Vector">
        <sequence>
          <element maxOccurs="unbounded" minOccurs="0" name="item"
            type="xsd:anyType" />
        </sequence>
      </complexType>
    </schema>
    <schema targetNamespace="http://add.xinco.bluecubs.com">
      <import namespace="http://xml.apache.org/xml-soap" />
      <import namespace="http://core.xinco.bluecubs.com" />
      <import namespace="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" />
      <complexType name="XincoAddAttribute">
        <sequence>
          <element name="attrib_datetime" nillable="true"
            type="xsd:dateTime" />
          <element name="attrib_double" type="xsd:double" />
          <element name="attrib_int" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="attrib_text" nillable="true" type="xsd:string" />
          <element name="attrib_unsignedint" type="xsd:long" />
          <element name="attrib_varchar" nillable="true" type="xsd:string" />
          <element name="attribute_id" type="xsd:int" />
          <element name="xinco_core_data_id" type="xsd:int" />
        </sequence>
      </complexType>
    </schema>
  </wsdl:types>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreACERequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreACE" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getXincoCoreDataRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="doXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="doXincoCoreDataCheckoutReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="xsd:string" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
    <wsdl:part name="in2" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreDataRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="findXincoCoreNodesRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="xsd:string" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreLanguage" />
    <wsdl:part name="in2" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="uploadXincoCoreDataRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="soapenc:base64Binary" />
    <wsdl:part name="in2" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getXincoServerVersionResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="getXincoServerVersionReturn" type="tns1:XincoVersion" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreGroupResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="setXincoCoreGroupReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreGroup" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreLogResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="setXincoCoreLogReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreLog" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreLogRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreLog" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getXincoCoreNodeRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreNode" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="findXincoCoreNodesResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="findXincoCoreNodesReturn" type="apachesoap:Vector" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getAllXincoCoreGroupsRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getAllXincoCoreLanguagesResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="getAllXincoCoreLanguagesReturn" type="apachesoap:Vector" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordReturn"
      type="xsd:boolean" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="findXincoCoreDataRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="xsd:string" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreLanguage" />
    <wsdl:part name="in2" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreDataTypeAttribute" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="uploadXincoCoreDataResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="uploadXincoCoreDataReturn" type="xsd:int" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreACEResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="setXincoCoreACEReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreACE" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreNodeRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreNode" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="removeXincoCoreACEResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="removeXincoCoreACEReturn" type="xsd:boolean" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="doXincoCoreDataCheckinRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getXincoCoreDataResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="getXincoCoreDataReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeReturn"
      type="tns1:XincoCoreDataTypeAttribute" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreNodeResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="setXincoCoreNodeReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreNode" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypesRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getXincoServerVersionRequest">
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreUserResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="setXincoCoreUserReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="downloadXincoCoreDataResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="downloadXincoCoreDataReturn" type="soapenc:base64Binary" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreDataResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="setXincoCoreDataReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreLanguageResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="setXincoCoreLanguageReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreLanguage" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getAllXincoCoreLanguagesRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getCurrentXincoCoreUserRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="xsd:string" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="xsd:string" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getXincoAddAttributeRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns2:XincoAddAttribute" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypesResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypesReturn" type="apachesoap:Vector" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getAllXincoCoreGroupsResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="getAllXincoCoreGroupsReturn" type="apachesoap:Vector" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="findXincoCoreDataResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="findXincoCoreDataReturn" type="apachesoap:Vector" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreLanguageRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreLanguage" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="downloadXincoCoreDataRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getCurrentXincoCoreUserResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="getCurrentXincoCoreUserReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="doXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="doXincoCoreDataCheckinResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="doXincoCoreDataCheckinReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getXincoCoreNodeResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="getXincoCoreNodeReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreNode" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getXincoAddAttributeResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="getXincoAddAttributeReturn" type="tns2:XincoAddAttribute" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="removeXincoCoreACERequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreACE" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreGroupRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreGroup" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreUserRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:portType name="Xinco">
    <wsdl:operation name="getXincoServerVersion">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:getXincoServerVersionRequest"
        name="getXincoServerVersionRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:getXincoServerVersionResponse"
        name="getXincoServerVersionResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getCurrentXincoCoreUser"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:getCurrentXincoCoreUserRequest"
        name="getCurrentXincoCoreUserRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:getCurrentXincoCoreUserResponse"
        name="getCurrentXincoCoreUserResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getAllXincoCoreGroups"
      parameterOrder="in0">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:getAllXincoCoreGroupsRequest"
        name="getAllXincoCoreGroupsRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:getAllXincoCoreGroupsResponse"
        name="getAllXincoCoreGroupsResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getAllXincoCoreLanguages"
      parameterOrder="in0">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:getAllXincoCoreLanguagesRequest"
        name="getAllXincoCoreLanguagesRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:getAllXincoCoreLanguagesResponse"
        name="getAllXincoCoreLanguagesResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypes"
      parameterOrder="in0">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:getAllXincoCoreDataTypesRequest"
        name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypesRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:getAllXincoCoreDataTypesResponse"
        name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypesResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getXincoCoreNode"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:getXincoCoreNodeRequest"
        name="getXincoCoreNodeRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:getXincoCoreNodeResponse"
        name="getXincoCoreNodeResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getXincoCoreData"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:getXincoCoreDataRequest"
        name="getXincoCoreDataRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:getXincoCoreDataResponse"
        name="getXincoCoreDataResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="doXincoCoreDataCheckout"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:doXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest"
        name="doXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:doXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse"
        name="doXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckout"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest"
        name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse"
        name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="doXincoCoreDataCheckin"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:doXincoCoreDataCheckinRequest"
        name="doXincoCoreDataCheckinRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:doXincoCoreDataCheckinResponse"
        name="doXincoCoreDataCheckinResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="downloadXincoCoreData"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:downloadXincoCoreDataRequest"
        name="downloadXincoCoreDataRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:downloadXincoCoreDataResponse"
        name="downloadXincoCoreDataResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="uploadXincoCoreData"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1 in2">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:uploadXincoCoreDataRequest"
        name="uploadXincoCoreDataRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:uploadXincoCoreDataResponse"
        name="uploadXincoCoreDataResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="findXincoCoreNodes"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1 in2">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:findXincoCoreNodesRequest"
        name="findXincoCoreNodesRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:findXincoCoreNodesResponse"
        name="findXincoCoreNodesResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="findXincoCoreData"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1 in2">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:findXincoCoreDataRequest"
        name="findXincoCoreDataRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:findXincoCoreDataResponse"
        name="findXincoCoreDataResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreNode"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:setXincoCoreNodeRequest"
        name="setXincoCoreNodeRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:setXincoCoreNodeResponse"
        name="setXincoCoreNodeResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreData"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:setXincoCoreDataRequest"
        name="setXincoCoreDataRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:setXincoCoreDataResponse"
        name="setXincoCoreDataResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreACE"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:setXincoCoreACERequest" name="setXincoCoreACERequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:setXincoCoreACEResponse"
        name="setXincoCoreACEResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="removeXincoCoreACE"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:removeXincoCoreACERequest"
        name="removeXincoCoreACERequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:removeXincoCoreACEResponse"
        name="removeXincoCoreACEResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreLog"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:setXincoCoreLogRequest" name="setXincoCoreLogRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:setXincoCoreLogResponse"
        name="setXincoCoreLogResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreUser"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:setXincoCoreUserRequest"
        name="setXincoCoreUserRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:setXincoCoreUserResponse"
        name="setXincoCoreUserResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreGroup"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:setXincoCoreGroupRequest"
        name="setXincoCoreGroupRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:setXincoCoreGroupResponse"
        name="setXincoCoreGroupResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreLanguage"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:setXincoCoreLanguageRequest"
        name="setXincoCoreLanguageRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:setXincoCoreLanguageResponse"
        name="setXincoCoreLanguageResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttribute"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeRequest"
        name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeResponse"
        name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getXincoAddAttribute"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:getXincoAddAttributeRequest"
        name="getXincoAddAttributeRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:getXincoAddAttributeResponse"
        name="getXincoAddAttributeResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPassword"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1 in2">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordRequest"
        name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordResponse"
        name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
  </wsdl:portType>
  <wsdl:binding name="XincoSoapBinding" type="impl:Xinco">
    <wsdlsoap:binding style="rpc"
      transport="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/http" />
    <wsdl:operation name="getXincoServerVersion">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="getXincoServerVersionRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="getXincoServerVersionResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getCurrentXincoCoreUser">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="getCurrentXincoCoreUserRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="getCurrentXincoCoreUserResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getAllXincoCoreGroups">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="getAllXincoCoreGroupsRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="getAllXincoCoreGroupsResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getAllXincoCoreLanguages">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="getAllXincoCoreLanguagesRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="getAllXincoCoreLanguagesResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypes">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypesRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypesResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getXincoCoreNode">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="getXincoCoreNodeRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="getXincoCoreNodeResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getXincoCoreData">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="getXincoCoreDataRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="getXincoCoreDataResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="doXincoCoreDataCheckout">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="doXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="doXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckout">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="doXincoCoreDataCheckin">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="doXincoCoreDataCheckinRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="doXincoCoreDataCheckinResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="downloadXincoCoreData">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="downloadXincoCoreDataRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="downloadXincoCoreDataResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="uploadXincoCoreData">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="uploadXincoCoreDataRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="uploadXincoCoreDataResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="findXincoCoreNodes">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="findXincoCoreNodesRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="findXincoCoreNodesResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="findXincoCoreData">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="findXincoCoreDataRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="findXincoCoreDataResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreNode">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="setXincoCoreNodeRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="setXincoCoreNodeResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreData">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="setXincoCoreDataRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="setXincoCoreDataResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreACE">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="setXincoCoreACERequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="setXincoCoreACEResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="removeXincoCoreACE">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="removeXincoCoreACERequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="removeXincoCoreACEResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreLog">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="setXincoCoreLogRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="setXincoCoreLogResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreUser">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="setXincoCoreUserRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="setXincoCoreUserResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreGroup">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="setXincoCoreGroupRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="setXincoCoreGroupResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreLanguage">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="setXincoCoreLanguageRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="setXincoCoreLanguageResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttribute">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getXincoAddAttribute">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="getXincoAddAttributeRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="getXincoAddAttributeResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPassword">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
  </wsdl:binding>
  <wsdl:service name="XincoService">
    <wsdl:port binding="impl:XincoSoapBinding" name="Xinco">
      <wsdlsoap:address location="http://localhost:8080/xinco/services/Xinco" />
    </wsdl:port>
  </wsdl:service>
</wsdl:definitions>
```


----------



## foobar (19. Jan 2009)

Sollen wir die Fehlermeldung jetzt raten oder was? Die Stubgenerierungstools funktionieren nicht bei jedem Webservice das kann schon mal passieren.


----------



## Ebenius (19. Jan 2009)

Das WSDL ist völlig hin. Da stimmt nix mit Namespaces. Ich versuch's mal zu fixen. Hold on!


----------



## Ebenius (19. Jan 2009)

So sieht das WSDL gültig aus: 
	
	
	
	





```
<wsdl:definitions targetNamespace="urn:Xinco"
  xmlns:tns1="urn:Xinco" xmlns:tns2="urn:Xinco" xmlns:impl="urn:Xinco"
  xmlns:wsdl="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/wsdl/" xmlns:wsdlsoap="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/wsdl/soap/"
  xmlns:xs="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" xmlns:soapenc="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
  xmlns:apachesoap="http://xml.apache.org/xml-soap">
  <!--
    WSDL created by Apache Axis version: 1.4 Built on Apr 22, 2006
    (06:55:48 PDT)
  -->
  <wsdl:types>
    <xs:schema targetNamespace="http://core.xinco.bluecubs.com">
      <xs:import namespace="http://add.xinco.bluecubs.com" />
      <xs:import namespace="http://xml.apache.org/xml-soap" />
      <xs:import namespace="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" />
      <xs:complexType name="XincoVersion">
        <xs:sequence>
          <xs:element name="version_high" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="version_low" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="version_mid" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="version_postfix" nillable="true"
            type="xs:string" />
        </xs:sequence>
      </xs:complexType>
      <xs:complexType name="XincoCoreUser">
        <xs:sequence>
          <xs:element name="change" type="xs:boolean" />
          <xs:element name="changerID" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="email" nillable="true" type="xs:string" />
          <xs:element name="firstname" nillable="true" type="xs:string" />
          <xs:element name="id" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="name" nillable="true" type="xs:string" />
          <xs:element name="reason" nillable="true" type="xs:string" />
          <xs:element name="status_number" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="username" nillable="true" type="xs:string" />
          <xs:element name="userpassword" nillable="true"
            type="xs:string" />
          <xs:element name="writeGroups" type="xs:boolean" />
          <xs:element name="xinco_core_groups" nillable="true"
            type="apachesoap:Vector" />
        </xs:sequence>
      </xs:complexType>
      <xs:complexType name="XincoCoreLanguage">
        <xs:sequence>
          <xs:element name="designation" nillable="true"
            type="xs:string" />
          <xs:element name="changerID" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="id" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="sign" nillable="true" type="xs:string" />
        </xs:sequence>
      </xs:complexType>
      <xs:complexType name="XincoCoreNode">
        <xs:sequence>
          <xs:element name="designation" nillable="true"
            type="xs:string" />
          <xs:element name="changerID" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="xinco_core_acl" nillable="true"
            type="apachesoap:Vector" />
          <xs:element name="xinco_core_data" nillable="true"
            type="apachesoap:Vector" />
          <xs:element name="xinco_core_language" nillable="true"
            type="tns1:XincoCoreLanguage" />
          <xs:element name="xinco_core_node_id" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="xinco_core_nodes" nillable="true"
            type="apachesoap:Vector" />
          <xs:element name="id" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="status_number" type="xs:int" />
        </xs:sequence>
      </xs:complexType>
      <xs:complexType name="XincoCoreDataType">
        <xs:sequence>
          <xs:element name="designation" nillable="true"
            type="xs:string" />
          <xs:element name="id" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="changerID" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="description" nillable="true"
            type="xs:string" />
          <xs:element name="xinco_core_data_type_attributes"
            nillable="true" type="apachesoap:Vector" />
        </xs:sequence>
      </xs:complexType>
      <xs:complexType name="XincoCoreData">
        <xs:sequence>
          <xs:element name="designation" nillable="true"
            type="xs:string" />
          <xs:element name="xinco_core_acl" nillable="true"
            type="apachesoap:Vector" />
          <xs:element name="changerID" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="xinco_core_data_type" nillable="true"
            type="tns1:XincoCoreDataType" />
          <xs:element name="xinco_core_language" nillable="true"
            type="tns1:XincoCoreLanguage" />
          <xs:element name="xinco_core_node_id" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="id" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="status_number" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="xinco_add_attributes" nillable="true"
            type="apachesoap:Vector" />
          <xs:element name="xinco_core_logs" nillable="true"
            type="apachesoap:Vector" />
        </xs:sequence>
      </xs:complexType>
      <xs:complexType name="XincoCoreACE">
        <xs:sequence>
          <xs:element name="admin_permission" type="xs:boolean" />
          <xs:element name="changerID" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="execute_permission" type="xs:boolean" />
          <xs:element name="xinco_core_data_id" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="xinco_core_group_id" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="xinco_core_node_id" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="xinco_core_user_id" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="id" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="read_permission" type="xs:boolean" />
          <xs:element name="write_permission" type="xs:boolean" />
        </xs:sequence>
      </xs:complexType>
      <xs:complexType name="XincoCoreLog">
        <xs:sequence>
          <xs:element name="id" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="op_code" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="changerID" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="op_datetime" nillable="true"
            type="xs:dateTime" />
          <xs:element name="op_description" nillable="true"
            type="xs:string" />
          <xs:element name="version" nillable="true"
            type="tns1:XincoVersion" />
          <xs:element name="xinco_core_data_id" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="xinco_core_user_id" type="xs:int" />
        </xs:sequence>
      </xs:complexType>
      <xs:complexType name="XincoCoreGroup">
        <xs:sequence>
          <xs:element name="designation" nillable="true"
            type="xs:string" />
          <xs:element name="changerID" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="id" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="status_number" type="xs:int" />
        </xs:sequence>
      </xs:complexType>
      <xs:complexType name="XincoCoreDataTypeAttribute">
        <xs:sequence>
          <xs:element name="designation" nillable="true"
            type="xs:string" />
          <xs:element name="changerID" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="attribute_id" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="data_type" nillable="true" type="xs:string" />
          <xs:element name="size" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="xinco_core_data_type_id" type="xs:int" />
        </xs:sequence>
      </xs:complexType>
    </xs:schema>
    <xs:schema targetNamespace="http://xml.apache.org/xml-soap">
      <xs:import namespace="http://add.xinco.bluecubs.com" />
      <xs:import namespace="http://core.xinco.bluecubs.com" />
      <xs:import namespace="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" />
      <xs:complexType name="Vector">
        <xs:sequence>
          <xs:element maxOccurs="unbounded" minOccurs="0"
            name="item" type="xs:anyType" />
        </xs:sequence>
      </xs:complexType>
    </xs:schema>
    <xs:schema targetNamespace="http://add.xinco.bluecubs.com">
      <xs:import namespace="http://xml.apache.org/xml-soap" />
      <xs:import namespace="http://core.xinco.bluecubs.com" />
      <xs:import namespace="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" />
      <xs:complexType name="XincoAddAttribute">
        <xs:sequence>
          <xs:element name="attrib_datetime" nillable="true"
            type="xs:dateTime" />
          <xs:element name="attrib_double" type="xs:double" />
          <xs:element name="attrib_int" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="attrib_text" nillable="true"
            type="xs:string" />
          <xs:element name="attrib_unsignedint" type="xs:long" />
          <xs:element name="attrib_varchar" nillable="true"
            type="xs:string" />
          <xs:element name="attribute_id" type="xs:int" />
          <xs:element name="xinco_core_data_id" type="xs:int" />
        </xs:sequence>
      </xs:complexType>
    </xs:schema>
  </wsdl:types>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreACERequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreACE" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getXincoCoreDataRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="doXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="doXincoCoreDataCheckoutReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="xs:string" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
    <wsdl:part name="in2" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreDataRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="findXincoCoreNodesRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="xs:string" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreLanguage" />
    <wsdl:part name="in2" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="uploadXincoCoreDataRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="soapenc:base64Binary" />
    <wsdl:part name="in2" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getXincoServerVersionResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="getXincoServerVersionReturn" type="tns1:XincoVersion" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreGroupResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="setXincoCoreGroupReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreGroup" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreLogResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="setXincoCoreLogReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreLog" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreLogRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreLog" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getXincoCoreNodeRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreNode" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="findXincoCoreNodesResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="findXincoCoreNodesReturn" type="apachesoap:Vector" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getAllXincoCoreGroupsRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getAllXincoCoreLanguagesResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="getAllXincoCoreLanguagesReturn" type="apachesoap:Vector" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordReturn"
      type="xs:boolean" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="findXincoCoreDataRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="xs:string" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreLanguage" />
    <wsdl:part name="in2" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreDataTypeAttribute" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="uploadXincoCoreDataResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="uploadXincoCoreDataReturn" type="xs:int" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreACEResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="setXincoCoreACEReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreACE" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreNodeRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreNode" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="removeXincoCoreACEResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="removeXincoCoreACEReturn" type="xs:boolean" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="doXincoCoreDataCheckinRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getXincoCoreDataResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="getXincoCoreDataReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeReturn"
      type="tns1:XincoCoreDataTypeAttribute" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreNodeResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="setXincoCoreNodeReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreNode" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypesRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getXincoServerVersionRequest">
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreUserResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="setXincoCoreUserReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="downloadXincoCoreDataResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="downloadXincoCoreDataReturn" type="soapenc:base64Binary" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreDataResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="setXincoCoreDataReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreLanguageResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="setXincoCoreLanguageReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreLanguage" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getAllXincoCoreLanguagesRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getCurrentXincoCoreUserRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="xs:string" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="xs:string" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getXincoAddAttributeRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns2:XincoAddAttribute" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypesResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypesReturn" type="apachesoap:Vector" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getAllXincoCoreGroupsResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="getAllXincoCoreGroupsReturn" type="apachesoap:Vector" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="findXincoCoreDataResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="findXincoCoreDataReturn" type="apachesoap:Vector" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreLanguageRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreLanguage" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="downloadXincoCoreDataRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getCurrentXincoCoreUserResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="getCurrentXincoCoreUserReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="doXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="doXincoCoreDataCheckinResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="doXincoCoreDataCheckinReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreData" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getXincoCoreNodeResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="getXincoCoreNodeReturn" type="tns1:XincoCoreNode" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getXincoAddAttributeResponse">
    <wsdl:part name="getXincoAddAttributeReturn" type="tns2:XincoAddAttribute" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="removeXincoCoreACERequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreACE" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreGroupRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreGroup" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="setXincoCoreUserRequest">
    <wsdl:part name="in0" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
    <wsdl:part name="in1" type="tns1:XincoCoreUser" />
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:portType name="Xinco">
    <wsdl:operation name="getXincoServerVersion">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:getXincoServerVersionRequest"
        name="getXincoServerVersionRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:getXincoServerVersionResponse"
        name="getXincoServerVersionResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getCurrentXincoCoreUser"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:getCurrentXincoCoreUserRequest"
        name="getCurrentXincoCoreUserRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:getCurrentXincoCoreUserResponse"
        name="getCurrentXincoCoreUserResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getAllXincoCoreGroups"
      parameterOrder="in0">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:getAllXincoCoreGroupsRequest"
        name="getAllXincoCoreGroupsRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:getAllXincoCoreGroupsResponse"
        name="getAllXincoCoreGroupsResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getAllXincoCoreLanguages"
      parameterOrder="in0">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:getAllXincoCoreLanguagesRequest"
        name="getAllXincoCoreLanguagesRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:getAllXincoCoreLanguagesResponse"
        name="getAllXincoCoreLanguagesResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypes"
      parameterOrder="in0">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:getAllXincoCoreDataTypesRequest"
        name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypesRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:getAllXincoCoreDataTypesResponse"
        name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypesResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getXincoCoreNode"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:getXincoCoreNodeRequest"
        name="getXincoCoreNodeRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:getXincoCoreNodeResponse"
        name="getXincoCoreNodeResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getXincoCoreData"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:getXincoCoreDataRequest"
        name="getXincoCoreDataRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:getXincoCoreDataResponse"
        name="getXincoCoreDataResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="doXincoCoreDataCheckout"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:doXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest"
        name="doXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:doXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse"
        name="doXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckout"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest"
        name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse"
        name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="doXincoCoreDataCheckin"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:doXincoCoreDataCheckinRequest"
        name="doXincoCoreDataCheckinRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:doXincoCoreDataCheckinResponse"
        name="doXincoCoreDataCheckinResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="downloadXincoCoreData"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:downloadXincoCoreDataRequest"
        name="downloadXincoCoreDataRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:downloadXincoCoreDataResponse"
        name="downloadXincoCoreDataResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="uploadXincoCoreData"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1 in2">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:uploadXincoCoreDataRequest"
        name="uploadXincoCoreDataRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:uploadXincoCoreDataResponse"
        name="uploadXincoCoreDataResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="findXincoCoreNodes"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1 in2">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:findXincoCoreNodesRequest"
        name="findXincoCoreNodesRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:findXincoCoreNodesResponse"
        name="findXincoCoreNodesResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="findXincoCoreData"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1 in2">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:findXincoCoreDataRequest"
        name="findXincoCoreDataRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:findXincoCoreDataResponse"
        name="findXincoCoreDataResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreNode"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:setXincoCoreNodeRequest"
        name="setXincoCoreNodeRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:setXincoCoreNodeResponse"
        name="setXincoCoreNodeResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreData"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:setXincoCoreDataRequest"
        name="setXincoCoreDataRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:setXincoCoreDataResponse"
        name="setXincoCoreDataResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreACE"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:setXincoCoreACERequest" name="setXincoCoreACERequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:setXincoCoreACEResponse"
        name="setXincoCoreACEResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="removeXincoCoreACE"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:removeXincoCoreACERequest"
        name="removeXincoCoreACERequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:removeXincoCoreACEResponse"
        name="removeXincoCoreACEResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreLog"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:setXincoCoreLogRequest" name="setXincoCoreLogRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:setXincoCoreLogResponse"
        name="setXincoCoreLogResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreUser"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:setXincoCoreUserRequest"
        name="setXincoCoreUserRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:setXincoCoreUserResponse"
        name="setXincoCoreUserResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreGroup"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:setXincoCoreGroupRequest"
        name="setXincoCoreGroupRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:setXincoCoreGroupResponse"
        name="setXincoCoreGroupResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreLanguage"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:setXincoCoreLanguageRequest"
        name="setXincoCoreLanguageRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:setXincoCoreLanguageResponse"
        name="setXincoCoreLanguageResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttribute"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeRequest"
        name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeResponse"
        name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getXincoAddAttribute"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:getXincoAddAttributeRequest"
        name="getXincoAddAttributeRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:getXincoAddAttributeResponse"
        name="getXincoAddAttributeResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPassword"
      parameterOrder="in0 in1 in2">
      <wsdl:input message="impl:checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordRequest"
        name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordRequest" />
      <wsdl:output message="impl:checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordResponse"
        name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordResponse" />
    </wsdl:operation>
  </wsdl:portType>
  <wsdl:binding name="XincoSoapBinding" type="impl:Xinco">
    <wsdlsoap:binding style="rpc"
      transport="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/http" />
    <wsdl:operation name="getXincoServerVersion">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="getXincoServerVersionRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="getXincoServerVersionResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getCurrentXincoCoreUser">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="getCurrentXincoCoreUserRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="getCurrentXincoCoreUserResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getAllXincoCoreGroups">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="getAllXincoCoreGroupsRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="getAllXincoCoreGroupsResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getAllXincoCoreLanguages">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="getAllXincoCoreLanguagesRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="getAllXincoCoreLanguagesResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypes">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypesRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="getAllXincoCoreDataTypesResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getXincoCoreNode">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="getXincoCoreNodeRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="getXincoCoreNodeResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getXincoCoreData">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="getXincoCoreDataRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="getXincoCoreDataResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="doXincoCoreDataCheckout">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="doXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="doXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckout">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="undoXincoCoreDataCheckoutResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="doXincoCoreDataCheckin">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="doXincoCoreDataCheckinRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="doXincoCoreDataCheckinResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="downloadXincoCoreData">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="downloadXincoCoreDataRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="downloadXincoCoreDataResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="uploadXincoCoreData">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="uploadXincoCoreDataRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="uploadXincoCoreDataResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="findXincoCoreNodes">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="findXincoCoreNodesRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="findXincoCoreNodesResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="findXincoCoreData">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="findXincoCoreDataRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="findXincoCoreDataResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreNode">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="setXincoCoreNodeRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="setXincoCoreNodeResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreData">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="setXincoCoreDataRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="setXincoCoreDataResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreACE">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="setXincoCoreACERequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="setXincoCoreACEResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="removeXincoCoreACE">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="removeXincoCoreACERequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="removeXincoCoreACEResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreLog">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="setXincoCoreLogRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="setXincoCoreLogResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreUser">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="setXincoCoreUserRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="setXincoCoreUserResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreGroup">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="setXincoCoreGroupRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="setXincoCoreGroupResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="setXincoCoreLanguage">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="setXincoCoreLanguageRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="setXincoCoreLanguageResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttribute">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="getXincoCoreDataTypeAttributeResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="getXincoAddAttribute">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="getXincoAddAttributeRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="getXincoAddAttributeResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
    <wsdl:operation name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPassword">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output name="checkXincoCoreUserNewPasswordResponse">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
  </wsdl:binding>
  <wsdl:service name="XincoService">
    <wsdl:port binding="impl:XincoSoapBinding" name="Xinco">
      <wsdlsoap:address location="http://localhost:8080/xinco/services/Xinco" />
    </wsdl:port>
  </wsdl:service>
</wsdl:definitions>
```
Die Namespaces tns1, tns2 und impl musst Du überprüfen. Danach kannst Du überlegen, was Dir Axis2 damit sagen möchte. Dabei hilft Dir bestimmt google und die apache-Homepage: 
	
	
	
	





```
ebenius@steevie:~/tmp/axis-test> /opt/axis2-1.3/bin/wsdl2java.sh -uri test2.wsdl -p stub -d adb -S .
 Using AXIS2_HOME:   /opt/axis2-1.3
 Using JAVA_HOME:       /etc/alternatives/java_sdk
[ERROR] Encoded use is not supported
org.apache.axis2.description.WSDL11ToAxisServiceBuilder$WSDLProcessingException: Encoded use is not supported
        at org.apache.axis2.description.WSDL11ToAxisServiceBuilder.getPartsListFromSoapBody(WSDL11ToAxisServiceBuilder.java:1777)
        at org.apache.axis2.description.WSDL11ToAxisServiceBuilder.createSchemaForPorttype(WSDL11ToAxisServiceBuilder.java:1528)
        at org.apache.axis2.description.WSDL11ToAxisServiceBuilder.generateWrapperSchema(WSDL11ToAxisServiceBuilder.java:1431)
        at org.apache.axis2.description.WSDL11ToAxisServiceBuilder.populateService(WSDL11ToAxisServiceBuilder.java:255)
        at org.apache.axis2.description.WSDL11ToAllAxisServicesBuilder.populateAllServices(WSDL11ToAllAxisServicesBuilder.java:109)
        at org.apache.axis2.wsdl.codegen.CodeGenerationEngine.<init>(CodeGenerationEngine.java:141)
        at org.apache.axis2.wsdl.WSDL2Code.main(WSDL2Code.java:35)
        at org.apache.axis2.wsdl.WSDL2Java.main(WSDL2Java.java:24)
Exception in thread "main" org.apache.axis2.wsdl.codegen.CodeGenerationException: Error parsing WSDL
        at org.apache.axis2.wsdl.codegen.CodeGenerationEngine.<init>(CodeGenerationEngine.java:147)
        at org.apache.axis2.wsdl.WSDL2Code.main(WSDL2Code.java:35)
        at org.apache.axis2.wsdl.WSDL2Java.main(WSDL2Java.java:24)
Caused by: org.apache.axis2.AxisFault: Encoded use is not supported
        at org.apache.axis2.AxisFault.makeFault(AxisFault.java:417)
        at org.apache.axis2.description.WSDL11ToAxisServiceBuilder.populateService(WSDL11ToAxisServiceBuilder.java:291)
        at org.apache.axis2.description.WSDL11ToAllAxisServicesBuilder.populateAllServices(WSDL11ToAllAxisServicesBuilder.java:109)
        at org.apache.axis2.wsdl.codegen.CodeGenerationEngine.<init>(CodeGenerationEngine.java:141)
        ... 2 more
Caused by: org.apache.axis2.description.WSDL11ToAxisServiceBuilder$WSDLProcessingException: Encoded use is not supported
        at org.apache.axis2.description.WSDL11ToAxisServiceBuilder.getPartsListFromSoapBody(WSDL11ToAxisServiceBuilder.java:1777)
        at org.apache.axis2.description.WSDL11ToAxisServiceBuilder.createSchemaForPorttype(WSDL11ToAxisServiceBuilder.java:1528)
        at org.apache.axis2.description.WSDL11ToAxisServiceBuilder.generateWrapperSchema(WSDL11ToAxisServiceBuilder.java:1431)
        at org.apache.axis2.description.WSDL11ToAxisServiceBuilder.populateService(WSDL11ToAxisServiceBuilder.java:255)
        ... 4 more
```

Und das nächste mal: Den WSDL-Code bitte ohne irgendwelche zusätzlichen Zeichen und ohne die Namespace-Decls rauszuschmeißen. Wie kommt's denn, dass Du ein WSDL hast, mit dem Du nichts anfangen kannst?

Ebenius


----------



## reibi (19. Jan 2009)

Hoi


> > Wie kommt's denn, dass Du ein WSDL hast, mit dem Du nichts anfangen kannst?



Naja ... das ist kein Programm von mir ... ich will halt nur drauf zugreifen.
Zu dem Programm gibts noch n Client, welcher aber wirklich gut funktioniert.. das bedeutet für mich das das wsdl irgendwie richtig sein muss (warscheinlich nur AXIS1.4-Style) oder sowas .. aber plan drüber hab ich wirklich nich



> Die Namespaces tns1, tns2 und impl musst Du überprüfen



Was soll ich denn da überprüfen?  --- ich hab ja keine Ahnung für was das gut ist

Übrigens krieg ich die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie Du ...  "(sach blos)" .. Kann damit aber nix anfangen, das bestimmt was mit den Namespaces zu tun

Danke für die Hilfe im Voraus

Gruss


----------



## Ebenius (19. Jan 2009)

Ich benutze Axis2/1.3. Probier's mal mit Axis2/1.4! Vielleicht geht's damit.


----------



## reibi (19. Jan 2009)

Ich benutze das gleiche wie Du : "Axis2/1.3."

Gehts bei Dir?


----------



## Ebenius (19. Jan 2009)

Nein. Aber ich hab keine Zeit, mir jetzt ein neues Axis2 zu installieren. Axis2/1.3 unterstützt kein soap-encoded. Das bezieht sich auf diesen Teil des WSDL: 
	
	
	
	





```
<wsdl:binding name="XincoSoapBinding" type="impl:Xinco">
    <wsdlsoap:binding style="rpc"
      transport="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/http" />
    <wsdl:operation name="getXincoServerVersion">
      <wsdlsoap:operation soapAction="" />
      <wsdl:input name="getXincoServerVersionRequest">
        <wsdlsoap:body encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/"
          namespace="urn:Xinco" use="encoded" />
```

In 1.4 sollte's wohl mit rein, weiß aber nicht, ob dem so ist.

Ebenius


----------



## reibi (19. Jan 2009)

ahh ... aber danke danke für die Info .. ich probiers grad mal aus


----------



## reibi (19. Jan 2009)

Hoi 

Das ganze hat übrigens mit Axis2-Version 1.4 geeklappt. Krass...

Was mich nur wundert ist, das Axis1 1.4 "soap-encoded" kann Axis2 1.3 aber nicht ... unklar

Der Output bei wsdl2java lief aber mit Warnings ab. Is das schlimm?

Gruss und Danke fürs Helfen ;-)


```
C:\AxisTest>%AXIS2_HOME%/bin/WSDL2Java -uri wsdl/x2.wsdl -p stub -d adb -S .
Using AXIS2_HOME:   C:\Programs\Tools\ApacheAxis2
Using JAVA_HOME:    C:\Programs\Java\jdk6
Retrieving document at 'wsdl/x2.wsdl'.
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreData missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreData missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreNode missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreDataTypeAttribute missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoVersion missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreGroup missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreLog missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreData missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreLanguage missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreLanguage missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreNode missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreACE missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreData missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreACE missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreData missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreACE missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreData missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreData missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoAddAttribute missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreData missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreDataTypeAttribute missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreGroup missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreNode missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreLanguage missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreData missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreLanguage missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreLog missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreData missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreData missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoAddAttribute missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreNode missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreData missing!
[WARN] Type {urn:Xinco}XincoCoreUser missing!
C:\AxisTest>
```


----------



## Ebenius (19. Jan 2009)

reibi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Output bei wsdl2java lief aber mit Warnings ab. Is das schlimm?



Sehr wahrscheinlich. Deswegen schrieb ich oben, Du musst die Namespaces noch überprüfen. Ich hab einfach bei impl, tns1 und tns2 das gleiche hingeschrieben. Mindestens zwei davon sind ziemlich sicher falsch. Welche es sind, weiß ich nicht. Da wirst Du Dich an den Entwickler wenden müssen, oder -- wenn das WSDL öffentlich verfügbar ist -- vielleicht hilft Dir auch google dabei.

Viel Erfolg!
Ebenius


----------

